# *bobzarry* frog art



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

I was bored so...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice work, that's very cool!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice art. Got any others?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

varanoid said:


> Nice art. Got any others?


Bob passed away last December.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear that. I'm sure he was a good person and he had a great artistic style.

Not many artists doing frog art....well at least not hobbyists making art that other froggers would enjoy. I hate seeing generic frog art that treats every frog like kermit the frog.

We should get a frog art page together.

D


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DJboston said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that. I'm sure he was a good person and he had a great artistic style.
> 
> Not many artists doing frog art....well at least not hobbyists making art that other froggers would enjoy. I hate seeing generic frog art that treats every frog like kermit the frog.
> 
> ...


I think that would be a neat idea to remember Bobzarry by. Any thoughts on renaming this Bobzarry's Frog Art Thread? Anyone could show pics of their frog art here. Just a thought.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

dang thats sad.... he was a good artist...Rest in Peace Bob....


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

If someone could get me some pictures of any other frog art he's done, please let me know as I would like to include a tribute on my Anuran Art Designs website once it's up. I think that would be nice as one frog artist to another.


----------



## Illustrator (Feb 4, 2011)

Some illustrations i made a while ago.

































Projekt in progress in making a chart ower the Ranitomeya. Probebly done with all the species 2012. 
Sneak peak/teaser:


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome sketches !

Good to see that the topic will be some kind of a tribute to bob


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Those illustrations are really exquisite! You're very talented! I wish I could draw or paint.

Some of my statues. Sculpted in clay and reproduced in solid resin.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

varanoid said:


> Nice art. Got any others?


 
Thanks for dusting this thread off. I wasn't even aware of it. 

That's just great art...it really is. I love it.

Even though I never met Bob, I apparently, made enough of an impact to have him entrust his frog collection to me when he passed - Dec 2010. All his frogs are doing great at my house, BTW. 

Thanks again to Jeff R for help with this and,

RIP Bob


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Illustrator said:


> Some illustrations i made a while ago.


Those are great, do you plan to sell prints of your work?


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I would want a poster to go next to my Pumilio project poster. I'm sure he's not putting all that work into nothing though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love that this is being done. Thanks to the Mod who changed it. I never met Bob, only speaking to him through Dendroboard, but Max and I felt like we were getting to know him. It is really great that we can all remember him with smiles on our faces, every time we view this thread. Let's keep this thread alive and keep that frog art coming in, whether it's your art or someone else's.
Here is a watercolor that my wife made for me about 8 years ago. She was inspired by a group of 4 blue pumilio I was keeping at the time. That was before there was any Darklands or Cauchero name given to them.
She also did this "shellac over cloth" light switch cover for me.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cool! Is she available for hire? I've always wanted a good original frog painting to go with my statue display (as well as fossils, butterflies, meteorites, figurines, and any nature related art).


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

DJboston said:


> Very cool! Is she available for hire? I've always wanted a good original frog painting to go with my statue display (as well as fossils, butterflies, meteorites, figurines, and any nature related art).


Thanks, but she only does it for love, so if you get one, I'll have to hunt you down!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Here is a few pictures I've drawn. The citronella is from stempling, the leuc is from charcoal, and the cobalt is just regular shading. Hope you guys enjoy. Sorry not the best pics(iPhone pics). Also I'd appreciate if you guys tell me which you like the best.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Thanks, but she only does it for love, so if you get one, I'll have to hunt you down!!


It's cool I understand. I'll just have to wine and dine her! 

I think my fiance would have a problem with that hahah And you! lol

Are you going to frog day?

I have a 18x12 inch canvas ready to paint after frog day. Just so busy pumping out statues so my table is somewhat full. I have the skills and patience to do a painting, just not the time.

D


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Here is a few pictures I've drawn. The citronella is from stempling, the leuc is from charcoal, and the cobalt is just regular shading. Hope you guys enjoy. Sorry not the best pics(iPhone pics). Also I'd appreciate if you guys tell me which you like the best.


I like the cobalt! Nice work!

My fiance is doing a cross stich of a red eyed tree frog. We have the yarn and pattern but she hasn't had time. She usually knits blankets and scarfs but the baby has tired both of us out.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

DJboston said:


> I like the cobalt! Nice work!
> 
> My fiance is doing a cross stich of a red eyed tree frog. We have the yarn and pattern but she hasn't had time. She usually knits blankets and scarfs but the baby has tired both of us out.


Thanks. I have more pictures, but thought I'd share my frog related ones. I'll take a frog blanket


----------



## Reptile35 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, all that art looks great!!! I posted this in my viv build thread a while ago, but it can't hurt to show it off again  Enjoy!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Reptile35 said:


> Wow, all that art looks great!!! I posted this in my viv build thread a while ago, but it can't hurt to show it off again  Enjoy!


I remember that one! Very nice.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Is that digital art or a painting? Either way it's gorgeous. If anyone wants one of my statues at frog day, just bring a really nice painting to display in my frog area and you get top pick of any sculpture on my table lol


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

Reptile35 said:


> Wow, all that art looks great!!! I posted this in my viv build thread a while ago, but it can't hurt to show it off again  Enjoy!


That is awesome!
Everything that has been posted is really good- you all have a lot of talent.

And Phil- I am really glad to hear is frogs are all doing well. Maybe someday soon I'll get to stop in and see the frog room again! 

Here's some froggy stuff I've made- making frog art is a lot of fun.
















This was made as part of a set of Grooms Cake toppers for a board member- 








These are favorites of mine- I made a set for each of the kids rooms, and one for the living room/frog room-


----------



## girlwithafrogtattoo (Mar 4, 2009)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Here is a few pictures I've drawn. The citronella is from stempling, the leuc is from charcoal, and the cobalt is just regular shading. Hope you guys enjoy. Sorry not the best pics(iPhone pics). Also I'd appreciate if you guys tell me which you like the best.


Very nice!!! I did stippling in school, and that was very tedious!


----------



## Reptile35 (Jun 12, 2010)

DJboston said:


> Is that digital art or a painting? Either way it's gorgeous.


Thanks for the compilment  It's a digital painting... Frist I drew it in my sketch book, then scanned it into the computer and finished it on a program called open canvas.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Illustrator said:


> Projekt in progress in making a chart ower the Ranitomeya. Probebly done with all the species 2012.
> Sneak peak/teaser:


PLEASE make posters!! I would buy some...


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Great tribute thread! What an awesome variety of art and great artist. Here is another form. This was done by a friend of mine Stacks Malone . It is done on a piece of alder using spray paint, wood stain and a bunch of masking tape.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Everyone is so darn talented!!

love them all....

lets see more.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

here's a quick drawing i did a while back if a leuc on a leaf. def not my best work but its the only frog related piece i have


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

keith campbell said:


> Great tribute thread! What an awesome variety of art and great artist. Here is another form. This was done by a friend of mine Stacks Malone . It is done on a piece of alder using spray paint, wood stain and a bunch of masking tape.


I would love to use him to make something like this for my Anuran Art Designs table sign. With a logo added of course.


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I know this isnt really art but I saw a bunch of people post images made with computers so I figured since I made these on the computer I would contribute.


















These are cut out of vinyl using my computer and a cutting machine I have. They will go on my car soon with some sort of "going green" phrase because my car will soon be running on E85. I took the images off of the internet and had to make them compatible with my cutting program. They also had to be modified with photoshop to make the images clear, more pronounced and how I wanted them.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Bob's piece was really nice, it would be great if he did any more and we could post them....just goes to show how fragile life is, he passed so quickly.....RIP Bob.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

When I was at his house after his passing I didn't see any art around his house


----------



## Illustrator (Feb 4, 2011)

Sneak peak!
Almost all species of Ranitomeya is now made​​, an initial layout is done and now still some work with frogsize and additions of color patterns drawing to be done. Then its printing time, my guess is in mars.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Illustrator said:


> Sneak peak!
> Almost all species of Ranitomeya is now made​​, an initial layout is done and now still some work with frogsize and additions of color patterns drawing to be done. Then its printing time, my guess is in mars.


Wow that's amazing. Great work.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Illustrator said:


> Then its printing time, my guess is in mars.


Awesome!! Too bad it's only going to be available so far away. . J/K


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow nice, I would love one of these.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

I feel like I'm supposed to post this here...


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Few of my oil paintings


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Illustrator said:


> Sneak peak!
> Almost all species of Ranitomeya is now made​​, an initial layout is done and now still some work with frogsize and additions of color patterns drawing to be done. Then its printing time, my guess is in mars.


That looks AWESOME. One thing to consider- a few of those have been reclassified, in case you're worried about staying current. Either way, I want.


----------



## Illustrator (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comments!
I am aware that there have been changes in the taxonomy of Ranitomeya.Unfortunately it came a little late and would require major modifications to change the entry to the new taxonomi. However, it is possible that there will be a 2.0 if there is great interest and demand for the poster.
A small start has began in the next projekt and it is the Oophaga pumilio poster.

There is still some work to be done in this poster.
The final product will be printed in late Februari if all goes as planned.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

^^^^ Wow that is super great. Consider me a potential buyer!

If you need work turning those into vector let me know.

Noah


----------



## Salt Creek (Jan 31, 2011)

Any updates on the poster?


----------

